# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > DVD/BD Player & Video > [DVD Player] Silvercrest dvd player

## thanasis 1

Καλησπερα και καλο μηνα!
Διπλα στον καδο ανακυκλωσης βρηκα το το dvd player που αναφερω στον τιτλο του θεματος,το εβαλα στην πριζα και το φωτακι (power) αναβε κανονικα τιποτα ομως δεν λειτουργουσε και ετσι ελεγξα τις εξοδους του τροφοδοτικου και ειδα οτι το δεξι βυσμα δεν εγαζε στην εξοδο του ουτε 5V ουτε 12V ενω απο το αριστερο ειχα εξοδο κανονικα οποτε πιστευω πως θα εχει κατι το τροφοδοτικο.Παρακατω ειναι και μια φωτο του τροφοδοτικου.Μπορω να ελεγξω κατι αλλο??

----------


## xsterg

ε για να το πεταξε ο προηγουμενος κατι  ηξερε. κοιτα σε πρωτο επιπεδο την τροφοδοσια. αν βγαζει χαμηλες τασεις στην εξοδο του τροφοδοτικου.

----------


## thanasis 1

Δεν διαφονω xsterg για να ηταν στα σκουπιδια καποιος λογος θα υπηρχε απλα ηθελα να δω αν γινεται κατι.
Οι εξοδοι δεν ειναι αυτα τα δυο με τα πολλα τα καλλωδια??
Στο δεξι(με τα 7 καλλωδια) εχει εξοδο για 5v και για 12v αλλα δεν εχω μετρηση ενω στο αριστερο(με τα 5 καλλωδια) εχω κανονικα εξοδο 5V.
Εκτος αν εννοεις καπου αλλου να μετρησω.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Βγάλε τη φίσα με τα 7κλδ και μέτρα αν βγάζει τάσεις, άλλαξε τους 2 πυκνωτές πάνω απ'τον Μ/Τ.

----------


## thanasis 1

Την εβγαλα την φισα με τα 7 καλλωδια και μετρησα με το πολυμετρο αλλα τιποτα 0 βολτ σε ολες.
Eννοεις αυτους τους πυκνωτες ή κανω λαθος??

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Τους *πάνω* από τον Μ/Τ, ο C4 και ο διπλανός.
Ένα κάψιμο στο καλώδιο τροφοδοσίας και στον κίτρινο CX1 εσύ το έκανες;
Στους πυκνωτές που δείχνεις τι τάση μετράς; *ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΣΚΟΤΩΝΕΙ!!!!  ΥΤ
*

----------


## thanasis 1

Και εγω στην αρχη νομιζα πως ειναι καψιμο αλλα τελικα δεν ειναι,ειναι κατι σαν κολλα.
Αν δεις και στα φις και πανω στην πλακετα ειναι γεματο απο αυτο το υλικο.
Αφτοι οι πυκνωτες ομως δεν ειναι φουσκωμενοι,υπαρχει περιπτωση να εχουν χαλασει??
Απλα ρωταω για να μαθω δεν στην λεω. :Smile: 
Αυριο θα μετρησω τους πυκνωτες που ειπες στα δυο μηνηματα σου και θα σου πω.

Ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Για τον C4 και τον δίπλα είπα να τους αλλάξεις, αν οπτικά μόνο φαινόταν η βλάβη λες να να αγόραζε κάποιος τέτοια όργανα;;;

Επίσης μέτρα τάση στο + του D4

----------


## JOUN

Tα 5v που μετρας ειναι για να δουλευει στην αναμονη.
Λογικα οι τασεις που λειπουν θα εμφανιστουν οταν βγει απο το standby.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Για πες τι τάσεις γράφει στις φίσες και δώσε φωτο της πρόσοψης 
ίσως έχει δίκιο ο Γιώργος

----------


## thanasis 1

Αυριο θα σας απαντησω σε ολα γιατι αυτην την στιγμη μολις γυρισα απο τη σχολη(εξαταστικη).

----------


## thanasis 1

Τους πυκνωτες δεν τους εχω αλλαξει ακομα.Με αυτους που υπαρχουν μετρησα
C4=12.60V (ο πυκνωτης αυτος ειναι στα 25V)
C6=5.21V (ο πυκνωτης αυτος ειναι στα 10V)
Ταση στη διοδο D4 μετρησα 6,22V

Παρακατω ειναι η φωτογραφια απο τις φισες



Να πω επισης οτι μολις παταω τον διακοπτη της τροφοδοσιας (power) αναβει κατευθειαν το προσινο led του dvd 
αλλα μονο αυτο τα led display δεν αναβουν,αρα αφου αναβει κατευθειαν το πρασινο led δεν βρισκεται σε αναμονη.
Οταν παταω απο το τηλεχειριστηριο το κουμπι για να κλεισει η συσκευη ή τελος παντων καποιο αλλο για καποια αλλη
 λειτουργια δεν δεχεται την εντολη.Μπορει να φταιει η πλακετα που δεχεται εντολες απο το τηλεχειριστηριο??

----------


## nyannaco

Ο C6 φαίνεται φουσκωμένος. Εχει παραδώσει...

Οσο για τη μέτρηση των πυκνωτών, το ζητούμενο ήταν να μετρήσεις τις χωρητκότητές τους με καπασιτόμετρο. Οι τάσεις εντός κυκλώματο δεν λένε τίποτα αν δεν έχουμε το κύκλωμα σε διάγραμμα.
Για τη D4, τα 6,22V τα μέτρησες μεταξύ ανόδου-καθόδου της διόδου, ή μεταξύ καθόδου διόδου και γης της πλακέτας;

----------


## thanasis 1

Α οκ λαθος καταλαβα.
Αρα αφου δεν διαθετω καπασιτομετρο το ξεχναω.
Την ταση της διοδου την μετρησα μεταξύ καθόδου διόδου και γης της πλακέτας.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Βάλε φωτο το τυπωμένο του τροφ/κού (δευτερεύων).

Το κοντρόλ δουλεύει; μπαταρίες;

Για την ώρα ξέχνα πυκνωτές( η κατάστασης τους φαίνεται από το esr σε συνδυασμό με χωρητικότητα)

----------


## thanasis 1

Το κοντρολ το ελεγξα με την μεθοδο της καμερας και  δουλευει εννοω το ir-led.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Το IC τα περιπλέκει (ποιο είναι;
Στο SW πόσο μετράς με/χωρίς τη 5π φίσα πάνω (2-3)

----------


## thanasis 1

Τελικα αλλαξα τους πυκνωτες που μου ειπες αποστολη και μολις
ανοιξα το dvd δουλευε κανονικα,επαθα την πλακα μου.
Ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω στον αποστολη για τον χρονο που αφιερωσε,
αλλα και φυσικα σε ολα τα παιδια που και αυτα συνεβαλαν στην επιλυση
 του ολου προβληματος.
 :Applause:

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Χάρις της επιμονής σου τελειώσαμε, γιατί μετά το "ξεστράτισμα"(δεν υπονοώ τίποτα), το αρχικό "πόρισμα" θα εμφανιζόταν στο επόμενο στάδιο που θα δίναμε τις τροφοδοσίες "χειροκίνητα".
Καλή επιτυχία στις σπουδές σου.

----------


## thanasis 1

Να εισαι καλα αποστολη σε ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------

